# The itch



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I don't know how or where or why but the fronts of my calves and sides of my forearms itch so bad, I'm losing my mind. And there's nothing there. The only place I've gone is my Doctor's office in long pants . That's it. I think I'll boil my bed today. There's just absolutely no reason why just those areas itch. It's insane. It doesn't seem that cortisone cream or Benedryl cream are working. I will just go insane.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Mine do that when the air is very dry and the temps are low. But the fact you're in hot humid Florida sort of kills that idea.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Was your new travel trailer used??


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

The trailer was used 3 weeks ago. But Robin has a point. Yes it is dry here. I just washed the areas with Ivory soap and hot water. Then I washed them with T-gel shampoo (for excema ). Then calamine lotion. Next I will try stuff for fungal and lotion. Years ago I used to get this on my calves and I had to pull over on the road and scratch when I was driving. Maybe it is dryness. I will be trying everything today!


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

No, I meant was your travel used before you bought it? Could someone have left little presents for you in the furniture?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Ahhh, I know what Patty is getting to. 

Wouldn't she also show bite marks?


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

They would appear to be red dots in a row or rashy depending on what "they" are if so...


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

seminolewind said:


> The trailer was used 3 weeks ago. But Robin has a point. Yes it is dry here. I just washed the areas with Ivory soap and hot water. Then I washed them with T-gel shampoo (for excema ). Then calamine lotion. Next I will try stuff for fungal and lotion. Years ago I used to get this on my calves and I had to pull over on the road and scratch when I was driving. Maybe it is dryness. I will be trying everything today!


I see problems with all of that. First, hot water. Every dermatologist says don't do that, it's drying. Tossing a bunch of different stuff at the irritated skin could cause it to revolt, especially if it's all happening in a short time span.

Last, what if it suddenly stops? How will you know what it was you did that fixed it? Basically the same thing to others when they have an issue with one of their birds, don't throw the kitchen sink at them.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

For dry itchy skin, try Gold Bond medicated. It helped me when I felt like rolling around on the floor like a dog with an itchy back...Good stuff!!


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Most likely it's dry skin. It happens to me during the winter too, little or no humidity. My back itches something terrible. Good thing my wife has long fingernails to scratch my back! AHHHHHH!!!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I've had that problem w/ itchy shins and would scratch them raw,would rather have pain then that insatiable itch.I would coat them in moisturizing lotion and eventually that would help.It always happens in the winter when the furnace runs from Oct-May and dries the air out.We even had to buy a humidifier for the bird room because it dried their skin,too, and 3 of them come from moist tropical settings.And it's impossible to raise the humidity to acceptable levels because I don't want mold/mildew to start growing back there.Try moisturizing lotion,applying it several times a day and it may take a little time to work,but it also took time to become a problem,you just didn't know your skin was drying out that much until the itching began.You could also try putting petroleum jelly on affected areas to help keep the moisture in your skin.I hope you rectify the problem...


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I have to say it's most likely dry skin. I coated my shins several times last night and was good. 

Patty, Gold Bond lotion or powder?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I got the unmedicated lotion for my arms the other day. It didn't leave a nasty residue behind and did do a good job.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Lotion in the bottle not the tube. The lotion rubs right in and the smell disappears almost immediately. I love it!


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I think the green bottle is the best one.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I will try the Gold Bond. But what I had here was Nivea in a can. That stuff is absolutely wonderful for any skin. Out of all the stuff that worked somewhat, that stuff really ended the itch. So it must have been dry skin. I'm glad that's gone.


----------

